# Z06 wheels, need answer FAST!!! plz help



## KyleGT05usmc (Feb 28, 2009)

my RR wheel is damaged and i've got to get a set of wheels and quick, so no point going stock. and i need replacements _FAST_

planning on getting a set of c6 z06 wheels, question is, will these fit?!!

18x8.5"
offset +56mm
245/40-18
lug 5x4.75

i think the tires and everything will clear, from what ive read its about at max tolerance
question is, does the lug pattern match up? im not sure of the GTOs lug pattern, just got the car and it has an almost destroyed wheel.

i have an all black car, should i go with a black chrome set:
Corvette C6 Z06 Style Wheel - Hyper Silver Dark (18x8.5) at CorvetteGuys.com - Free Shipping!
or regular chrome:
Corvette C6 Z06 Style Wheel - Chrome (18x9.5) at CorvetteGuys.com - Free Shipping!
???

also whats a reliable manufacturer of these replica wheels? i read a lot about people having trouble balancing new wheels. tires i will get from a tireshop in my area. 
will i need and shims/spacer type deal???

plz just let me kno if these wheels will fit and if theres anything else i need. 

thanks.


----------



## KyleGT05usmc (Feb 28, 2009)

the source i have in the links above are +56 offset, another source, Corvette C6 Z06 Wheels - Chrome (18x9.5) at WheelHQ.com - Free Shipping! are +50 offset...

those are really the only 2 sources ive found so far w/ similar pricing but the offsets are different, how do i find who manufactured the wheels so i can check up on quality?


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

Here is a little info I have come up with.
You can search more here or the other LS sites, as
this has already been covered well.

Front:
Stock 8in. wide wheel is +48mm offset = 6.39in. back space
On the front, there is VERY little clearance at the strut,
and many people have had strut rub with this clearance.
245 wide tires are the max you can go on stock wheels.
( I tried 255 tires, and had to have a 5mm spacer to get the
same clearance from the strut that I had on the 245's)

About +42mm offset would get the same 6.39in. back space
on a 8.5in. wheel, so, on the front you will need to space the wheel
out about 8mm(.315in.) for 50mm offset wheels and 14mm(.551in.)
for 56mm offset wheels.
This will still limit size to 245 max. If you want wider tires in the front,
you will need to space the wheel out more.

Rear:
On the rear, the 50mm offset wheels should work great, and the
56mm may clear, or need a small spacer to set them out. They may hit on
the inside wheelwell.
Rolling the lip of the outer wheelwell may be needed for wider tires.


Using the 4.75in. lug pattern on the 120mm will work, but you will need hub 
rings to get the corvette hub bore to fit tight on the GTO hubs.
Both Corvette and GTO are hub-centric, not lug-centric centering.
Also, you need longer wheel studs for any spacers over about 5mm thick.
I would recommend ARP studs when using any 4.75in pattern wheels, or
any spacers.

Larry


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

LS1GTO.com Forums - Polished C6 Z06 wheels installed (pics inside)


----------



## KyleGT05usmc (Feb 28, 2009)

from what im reading i think the wheel/tire size i want to go with will work. 

18x8.5 w/ a 50mm offset. 245's all around
sorta thinking i wont need any spacers either. 

where do i get the hubrings ???


----------

